# Possible important announcement in Russia



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Just got this in. Journalists in Moscow asked to remain the weekend for a big announcement.

https://translate.google.de/transla...p://vlasti.net/news/213426&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, boy. 

Don't know what is going on, but this announcement makes me want to stock up on more food and ammo.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Can't wait.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

:icon_surprised:


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

:bs: //////


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Rumor swirling around Putin died of a stroke. I absolutely cannot confirm anything and it's probably false but who knows?
I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Gut feeling is that it is going to piss a lot of people off.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/putin-reappears-2015-3


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's a link I read earlier. Something weird is going on over there!

There's a rumor that Putin is dead - Business Insider


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Putin reappears! - Business Insider


Problem is that is from last Oct.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

James L said:


> Problem is that is from last Oct.


It is dated today 03/13/15... Where are you seeing October?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Everybody calm down. Putin is just going to announce he was drugged and raped by Bill Cosby. Will be joining lawsuit. At least that's what my sources are telling me.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I can't help but wonder how much less people worried/panicked before Uncle Al invented the internet


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama has agreed to disband NATO to enhance chance of peace with Russia


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> It is dated today 03/13/15... Where are you seeing October?


Business Insider had an article saying the pics were from Oct. They have since retracted that article so I retract my statement.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey Sasquatch! I heard the same thing but my source said he liked it.:21:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I just had a conference call with Brian Williams and Putin yesterday! I am surprised neither one mentioned anything.. Although Williams was in a helicopter and Putin was wrestling a bear


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Did Bama crap in the woods and poke the bear?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Say it ain't so! He was my shirtless man crush.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Where is TG to weigh in on this - is she still around?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> Where is TG to weigh in on this - is she still around?


Was wondering the same!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

'Kremlin puts rumors to rest" was a minor story on Fox News this evening.


----------

